# [TOR] Chrome Vidalia

## spy20

Bonjour,

je rencontre un petit soucis avec l'utlilisation de Tor au travers de Chrome.

Sur Firefox avec l'extension FoxyProxy configuré ainsi

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tor

cela fonctionne

127.0.0.1:9050 socks5

Or avec Chrome depuis l'extension Switchy je n'arrive pas à valider le test de l'url https://check.torproject.org/

J'ai essayé en mettant les IP avec ports 8118, 9050 ou encore 9051 mais sans succés.

Qu'ai manqué, je dois modifier un fichier de conf pour Chrome ?

J'utilise Vidalia, et il est Ok.

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi Switchy n'intégre pas ma config par défaut tel que FoxyProxy.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Sylvain

----------

## spy20

Re,

j'ai fais de nouvelles tentatives sans succès.

Avez-vous une idée de pourquoi sans config cela fonctionne sous FF et non avec Chrome

----------

## Poussin

Une idée oui. Cela n'a rien à voir avec Tor, mais je pense que cela vient du fait que chrome ne fait pas passer les requêtes DNS par le tunnel (le fourbe!). Mais ce n'est qu'une idée.

Je suis entrain de chercher à modifier ce comportement pour une autre utilisation, mais ça ne m'étonnerait que très peu que ce soit le même soucis.

----------

## spy20

Ohhh la partie DNS alors.

Je vais regarder de ce côté alors, merci.

----------

## spy20

Je suis en manque d'idées.

Des propositions ?

----------

## tonny16

Bonjour,

Regardes ce tuto, il explique comment utiliser Tor avec Google Chrome : http://bit.ly/oWbVyn .

Tiens moi au courant.

----------

## spy20

 *tonny16 wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Regardes ce tuto, il explique comment utiliser Tor avec Google Chrome : http://bit.ly/oWbVyn .
> 
> Tiens moi au courant.

 

Oui je peux tester, merci.

Là c'est suprenant c'est que ça marche simplement sous FF et non Chrome.

----------

## razer

 *spy20 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Là c'est suprenant c'est que ça marche simplement sous FF et non Chrome.

 

J'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a un second degré dans cette phrase  :Smile: 

Je me permet juste de développer l'idée que des gens soucieux de leur anonymat, au point d'utiliser TOR, préfèreront sans doute utiliser FF que chrome, ceci expliquant cela...

Pour revenir au sujet, j'utilise TOR conjointement avec privoxy. Ce dernier transforme le proxy socks de TOR en un proxy http "classique", utilisable avec n'importe quel navigateur. J'utilise FF, mais sans extension particulière, si ce n'est proxy selector. Il n'y a donc aucune raison que cela ne fonctionne pas avec Chrome

Par ailleurs, grace à privoxy, les requêtes DNS passent aussi par le tunnel TOR

un peu de doc

----------

## tonny16

Pourquoi tu veux absolument utiliser des extensions ? Alors que ça peut fonctionner sans  ?

----------

## syphering

Salut,

Personnellement, quand j'utilise Tor, je me case pas la tête avec les addons firefox, je fais simplement:

 *Quote:*   

> torify firefox &

 

Espérant que cela t'aideras. Chez moi je valide l'url https://check.torproject.org/ sans problème.

----------

## spy20

 *syphering wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Personnellement, quand j'utilise Tor, je me case pas la tête avec les addons firefox, je fais simplement:
> 
>  *Quote:*   torify firefox & 
> ...

 

Merci à vous tous

Je vais tenter les opérations et vous ferez mon retour

----------

## Fenril

Salut,

Personnellement, j'utilise l'extension officielle Torbutton qui permet en 1 clic d'activer ou de désactiver le routage Tor sur Firefox sans rien configurer. Sinon il est recommandé d'utiliser Tor avec un proxy cache, comme Polipo, cela a de nombreux avantages, notamment de limiter les fuites d'anonymat (un proxy cache fait aussi du filtrage) et accélère pas mal le débit sur Tor qui avouons-le est particulièrement lent. Après pour Chrome il n'y a pas d'extension comme Torbutton mais je pense qu'en forçant les communications par le duo Tor/Polipo résoudrait peut-être les problèmes de "torrify" ou non.

----------

